#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-24
<maxolasersquad> Anyone think they can pick me up from the Greyhound station on Saturday?
<govatent> i would be willing to. but i am going up sunday 
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: what greyhound station and when?
<zoopster> not sure I'll be there on Saturday...and if I am it will be later in the day
<maxolasersquad> the trip I'm looking at is scheduled to arrive at 12:30p
<govatent> Sorry I can't go up Saturday. I would have done it. 
<maxolasersquad> 555 N JOHN YOUNG PKWY
<zoopster> greyhound is downtown orlando, huh
<zoopster> yea
<maxolasersquad> Yes.
<zoopster> I'm not going to be around that early...
<maxolasersquad> It's cool.
<maxolasersquad> Worst case scenerio I'll have to call a cab.
<zoopster> that'll be an expensive cab
<zoopster> maybe itnet7 or mhall119 will be around? I *might* be, but don't want to leave you stranded
<maxolasersquad> Yes, and I hate cabs.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: are you staying at the Caribe Royale?
<mhall119> they may have a shuttle service to the bus station
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: I'm staying with itnet7 just down the road.
<mhall119> ah, ok
<maxolasersquad> Lake Buena Vista Resort Village & Spa
<mhall119> I wasn't planning on being in Orlando until Sunday evening, itnet7 or cjohnston might be around to pick you up
<mhall119> let me know later in the week if you still don't have a ride though
<raubvogel> I might swing down 
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I'm setting up a team meeting for tomorrow
<mhall119> so we can see who'll be available
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: I'll do what I can to be online.  7pm?
<mhall119> 8pm
<mhall119> which would be better for you?
<mhall119> we can do 9pm too
<maxolasersquad> 7 should be alright.
<mhall119> itnet7: could you update the topic to point to http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/ ?
<itnet7> mhall119: sure, I will shortly
<mhall119> thanks itnet7 
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, October 25th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || UDS Horror Movie Event, RSVP Here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1330/detail/ Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: ht
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, October 25th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || UDS Horror Movie Event, RSVP Here: http://tinyurl.com/UDS-Horror-Event || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://tinyurl.com/FLTea
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, October 25th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || UDS Horror Movie, RSVP Here: http://tinyurl.com/UDS-Event || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://tinyurl.com/FLTeamParty for more infor
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, October 25th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || UDS Horror Movie, RSVP Here: http://tinyurl.com/UDS-Event || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://tinyurl.com/FLTeamParty for more info
<itnet7> Sorry for the spam!
<mhall119> itnet7: 7pm
<mhall119> not 9pm
<mhall119> per maxolasersquad's request
<itnet7> The meeting?? okay np
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, October 25th, 7:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || UDS Horror Movie, RSVP Here: http://tinyurl.com/UDS-Event || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://tinyurl.com/FLTeamParty for more info
<itnet7> bbiab
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: To be clear, 7, 8 and 9 are all fine by me.
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> itnet7: ^^ we can do it later then, if people want it later
<itnet7> It's really up to you guys, I don't mind either way
<itnet7> mhall119: ^
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: I am pretty sure we can pick you up @ the time you mentioned
<itnet7> from the Bus station
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: ++
<itnet7> It seems that some of the greyhounds nowadays are equipped with WIFI, At least the ones that go all the way up the coast
<itnet7> hopefully you'll get hooked up too!
<itnet7> Please just test me about any delays... Though there really shouldn't be any ;-)
<maxolasersquad> Oh sweet, I was just going to tether to my phone.
<maxolasersquad> I'll let you know when I've paid for my ticket.
<itnet7> That's cool!
<itnet7> Let's make the meeting 9, I'll update the LD
<itnet7> and here...
<mhall119> itnet7: sounds good to me, the kids will (better) be in bed by 9
<itnet7> ;-)
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, October 25th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || UDS Horror Movie, RSVP Here: http://tinyurl.com/UDS-Event || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://tinyurl.com/FLTeamParty for more info
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-25
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<zoopster> huh? morning?
<mhall119> surprise!
<raubvogel> Hey
<itnet7> hey there raubvogel !
<raubvogel> Hey there itnet7
<dorgan> OK folks i have finally decided to upgrade my workstation at work from 9.04   the problem is when i run "update-manager -d"  it wants to upgrade to 10.04 and that is not possible from 9.04   so how do i upgrade to 9.10?  Do I have to use the alternate CD or can i still do it over the net?
<blake> Hello :D
<raubvogel> Is there a good way to create a bootable windows (XP in my case) bootable USB drive from ubuntu? I have the windows install CD and can make an iso if needed.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-26
<maxolasersquad> raubvogel: There is a way to make a Bootable XP disk.  I used to have one.  You'd have to Google around for the instructions.  Not sure if it is doable in Linux though.
<itnet7> raubvogel: winpe
<itnet7> as maxolasersquad said, not doable from Linux AFAIK
<mhall119> meeting in 5?
<itnet7> yup
<itnet7> was finally able to get a hold of alanbell, so we now have meetingology 
<mhall119> yay!
<mhall119> now he just needs to integrate it with LTP's meetings API
<itnet7> Right!!
<itnet7> that will rock
<itnet7> I can't see the full name list in irc
<itnet7> mhall119: can you do a roll call after I start, I think I can set both and I as chair if you want
<itnet7> #startmeeting Pre-UDS Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Oct 26 01:00:49 2011 UTC.  The chair is itnet7. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<itnet7> Here is the agenda, just in case anyone needs it: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/260/detail/
<itnet7> hold on one second spider in the hous
<itnet7> e
<itnet7> Hey there erictee 
<X-Man> evening everyone
<erictee> What's Up !
<mhall119> itnet7: kill it?
<itnet7> hey there X-Man !
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> no, but he/she might suffocate tonight
<itnet7> it crawled on me when I was trying to trapit, it was one of the huge black ones
<itnet7> mhall119: are you ready for your item?
<itnet7> item(s) :-)
<itnet7> oh, Here is a link for meetingology commands in case anyone wants to learn more about using it
<mhall119> yup
<itnet7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<itnet7> # link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<itnet7> lol
 * mhall119 is looking at meetingology code now, wondering how hard it'll be to hack in LTP support
<itnet7> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<itnet7> Well, I guess it doesn't provide too much feedback
<itnet7> #meetingtopic UDS-P - Michael Hall - Discuss UDS and surrounding events
<itnet7> #chair itnet7
<meetingology> Current chairs: itnet7
<itnet7> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<itnet7> #chair mhall119 
<meetingology> Current chairs: itnet7 mhall119
<mhall119> ok, so next week the Ubuntu Developer Summit for the 12.04 cycle
<maxolasersquad> Woot!
<mhall119> I hope everyone knows what UDS is by now
<mhall119> but if not:
<mhall119> #link http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<X-Man> Double Woot
<mhall119> definitely worth the time, lots of the team will be there, a large part of Canonical will be there, and a good portion of the Ubuntu community contributors will be there
<mhall119> if anybody wants to attend but needs help getting there, please contact the florida team mailing list and maybe someone can give you a ride
<mhall119> it runs Monday through Friday
<mhall119> Oct 31 - Nov 4
<itnet7> I will be bringing my Honda Oddysey and am planning to pick up maxolasersquad 
<itnet7> and family
<mhall119> maxolasersquad is bringing the whole family?
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: It will just be me.  They'll be driving down the next Friday.
<itnet7> Oh, I see
<maxolasersquad> School doesn't consider UDS an excused absense.
<mhall119> crazy school
<itnet7> unfortunately you're right
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> I asked Bree if she wanted to go, and she said not if she has to miss school and make up the work
<mhall119> itnet7: that's all I had on that topic
<itnet7> #meetingtopic Movie Night!
<mhall119> itnet7: did you want to mention the hotel you guys are staying at?
<itnet7> mhall119: sure!
<itnet7> I have rented a 3 Bedroom Suite at Lake Buena Vista Spa and Resort
<itnet7> It's about 1.3 miles from the Royale Caribe
<itnet7> Govatent, and a couple of others will be sharing it with me 
<itnet7> So, Wednesday night, We are going to host a Movie event
<mhall119> #topic Movie Night!
<itnet7> We
<mhall119> only works when itnet7 does it
<itnet7> will just have to see what the output meetingology gives at the end ;-P
<mhall119> itnet7: you did #meetingtopic, it needs #topic
<itnet7> even though I set you as co-chair? okay
<itnet7> #topic Movie Night!
<mhall119> or maybe not
<itnet7> The movie night is going to be a Classic Horror film
<mhall119> do you have one selected?
<itnet7> We are going to bring a couple of different titles, and jcastro had mentioned possibly making it fun and doing an audience Poll for which one everyone would like to see most
<itnet7> This is going to be after the QA Event
<itnet7> the same evening
<mhall119> you can always give a few people a microphone and sit them up front MST3k style
<itnet7> +1
<itnet7> I am renting the Popcorn Machine from the Venue
<itnet7> We'll need some candy and sodas to go along with it
<itnet7> X-Man has let me know that he has a Sam's Club membership
<X-Man> and costco
<itnet7> So we can probably wait until Tuesday the latest to try and gather the candy and refreshments
<itnet7> I know that the popcorn is included in the rental of the machine, but I think we might have to make the popcorn still
<itnet7> I was thinking that it might be a good idea to send an e-mail to the list, and ask for donations of candy/sodas for those that are coming, and to see if those that can't make it might want to help support the event too
<mhall119> +1
<X-Man> +
<X-Man> +1
<itnet7> Here is a link to the event for those of you that may either be reading this later, or don't happen to have it yet: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1330/detail/
<itnet7> If we don't have too many people RSVP, I am not sure how many we should prepare for
<mhall119> itnet7: have you send a link to the uds-announce list?
<mhall119> I'm not sure how many outside our team know the events is in LTP
<itnet7> mhall119: I can send the link, but I believe that Marianna has twice
 * mhall119 just found out it's there
<itnet7> It would still be a good idea
<itnet7> to do it again
<mhall119> itnet7: I've seen the event info go out, but not a link to loco.u.c
<mhall119> not that I remember seeing anyway
<itnet7> I will send an e-mail out tomorrow, and be sure it's there... and ask for everyone that's interested to make sure that they RSVP so we can be prepared
<itnet7> Maybe tonight, but I have some stuff I have to do
<itnet7> after the meeting
<mhall119> itnet7: did the hotel give any idea of much popcorn we got from renting the machine?
<mhall119> how much
<itnet7> not quite sure, but they have a good idea of how many are attending and said it was included in the rental price.
<mhall119> ok
<erictee> What flavors do we need for sodas ?
<itnet7> I looked at popcorn at Bj's and you can get 30 microwaveable bags for 11.00 or 12.00
<itnet7> erictee: either pepsi products or coke
<itnet7> I would say
<mhall119> mix in some diet and caffiene free
<itnet7> mhall119: exactly
<itnet7> some other mixed flavors would be cool too
<itnet7> mhall119: do they make kosher chocolate?
<raubvogel> I probably can attend, but just one day
<itnet7> Last year that was the one person we didn't prepare for
<itnet7> raubvogel: any day you can go would be worth it!
<raubvogel> itnet7: that is what I was thinking. I have my sunpass and fuel; that should get me there ;)
<mhall119> itnet7: since we're offering only popcorn and soda this time, I'm not real concerned about dietary restrictions
<itnet7> mhall119: we were going to possibly get movie candy too
<mhall119> people can still enjoy the movie
<itnet7> mhall119: Yeah
<raubvogel> Should we bring fake bugs to spread on the seats?
<raubvogel> You know give that nice movie theater atmosphere
<mhall119> also, they'll have had pizza and beer offered to them prior to our event
<itnet7> raubvogel: lol
<itnet7> mhall119: true
<itnet7> We might not have a large turn out
<raubvogel> itnet7: then bring a stripper
<mhall119> family friendly channel
<itnet7> mhall119: you beat me to it
<itnet7> Well, we can all talk about it a little more in person
<itnet7> Andres and Paolo are supposed to meet up with us at the hotel on Saturday
<mhall119> itnet7: when are you going over, saturday morning or sunday evening?
<itnet7> Our check in time is 4 pm
<mhall119> ah, cool, I'll be there Sunday evening
<itnet7> mhall119: Saturday Morning
<itnet7> sweet!
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Bring your party socks.
<itnet7> #action itnet7 to mail UDS-Announce list about the link
<meetingology> ACTION: itnet7 to mail UDS-Announce list about the link
<maxolasersquad> Because it's going to be that kind of atmosphere.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: all my socks are party socks :)
<maxolasersquad> Rockin
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> they're also all my work socks
<itnet7> X-Man: when are you arriving?
<X-Man> Friday night
<itnet7> Cool, Maybe I'll try to come up early and we can get some breakfast or something :-)
<X-Man> itnet7,  sure I have something going on Saturday but Sunday would be great
<maxolasersquad> Speaking of which, how much will we need to be feeding ourselves at UDS?
<itnet7> X-Man: cool
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: usually at least lunch is free
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: lunches are provided
<mhall119> breakfast is provided if you're staying at the hotel I think
<maxolasersquad> Cool.
<mhall119> there are some after-events that provide food and drinks
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: http://uds.ubuntu.com/evening-programme/
<itnet7> #link http://uds.ubuntu.com/evening-programme
<itnet7> Hopefully it automatically puts them in, we'll have to see the output
<mhall119> I think it does
<itnet7> If anyone has any questions, please mail the list or swing back into the channel and ask!
 * MichelleQ is here and paying attention now
<MichelleQ> :-/
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> Hey there MichelleQ !
<X-Man> Question: couldn't we do the Movie night on Thursday there is nothing going on that night?
<X-Man> we might get more participation
<itnet7> X-Man: Not everyone was going to be available that night
<X-Man> itnet7,  Oh OK
<itnet7> X-Man: last year only like 30 or so RSVP'd and we had to buy like 80 pizzas to feed everyone
<itnet7> I think that we'll have decent turn out
<mhall119> yeah, there's going to be about 500 people staying there without a car or much in the way of evening plans
<mhall119> I expect we'll get a good turnout
<itnet7> Oh, for the drinks, Marianna had mentioned getting us refrigerators, I told her if we could find out how many drinks they hold approximately, we might take advantage of them
<itnet7> We might need to hit zoopster up for his cooler(s)
<mhall119> cool
<itnet7> Does anyone else have anything?
<mhall119> not for that topic
<MichelleQ> if everyone could bring a side for the Loco Birthday celebration a week from Sat.
<itnet7> Oh, Yeah!!
<itnet7> MichelleQ: are desserts also good?
<MichelleQ> mhall119 and I will provide meats, and drinks.  Bring sides, or desserts, or booze, or all of the above, if you'd like.
<itnet7> Awesome
<raubvogel> Filling the UDS Registration: which group am I representing if any?
<raubvogel> MichelleQ: Keg?
<itnet7> Ubuntu Florida Team
<itnet7> raubvogel: ^
<raubvogel> itnet7: Danke
<MichelleQ> raubvogel: sure, if you've got a tap. 
<raubvogel> MichelleQ: lemme get back to you on that *rubs hands like any good evil scientist*
<MichelleQ> there *will* be kids here, so we ask for no particularly drunken antics, but hey. 
<itnet7> MichelleQ: if you have any last minute needs other than what you mentioned, please send out an e-mail to the list to let everyone know
<MichelleQ> will do. 
<itnet7> This Loco Party is going to Rock!!
<MichelleQ> Also, mhall119 reminds everyone that, because of the kids being here, if you're under 21, you ain't boozing it up. 
<itnet7> Looking forward to it
<itnet7> +1 MichelleQ !
<MichelleQ> me too.  It'll be good to see everyone. 
<maxolasersquad> We are doing Disney over the ending weekend.  I don't know if I'll be able to make it.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: which weekend?
<mhall119> we have annual passes
<maxolasersquad> 11/5
<mhall119> nope, that's party day
<mhall119> I'll be smoking from early in the morning
<itnet7> Well, I'm gonna end the meeting for meetingology's sake
<mhall119> is meetingology acting up?
<mhall119> this certainly isn't the same MootBot we've had before
<itnet7> If there isn't anything else to add!
<MichelleQ> nope, I'm good
 * mhall119 good
<itnet7> Hopefully it's just the learning curve mhall119 
<maxolasersquad> Does anyone want to do an informal get-together/dinner Sunday evening?
 * mhall119 is gonna teach it JSON
<itnet7> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Oct 26 02:04:50 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-fl/2011/ubuntu-us-fl.2011-10-26-01.00.moin.txt
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: possible
<X-Man> Sunday before UDS?
<MichelleQ> maxolasersquad: mhall119 & I, et al, could likely get together in the Kissimmee region somewhere Sunday evening
<maxolasersquad> I'd be down for gathering groceries and cooking.  We could just break out our laptops and be total nerds.
<maxolasersquad> X-Man: Yes
<MichelleQ> oh, no the sunday before, he's got a thing he has to be at.  
<MichelleQ> :-/
<maxolasersquad> A Canonical thing?
<mhall119> yeah
<MichelleQ> a some sort of something thing
<X-Man> I'm game for something the Sunday before 
<X-Man> UDs
<itnet7> cool
<maxolasersquad> Ok.  We can just play that by ear.  Anyone who wants to do something like that can come join us at the hotel.
<mhall119> which hotel?
<mhall119> the UDS hotel, or the one you're staying at
<maxolasersquad> I was thinking Buena Vista, but if someone else had a room with amenities that would be better than I'm down with whatever works.
<X-Man> Is there a UDS IRC channel?
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: There are now maid services I believe, not that we can't wash the dishes, etc.
<itnet7> s/now/no/
<itnet7> I need to verify that
<itnet7> There weren't any at the Grand Beach Resort
<mhall119> X-Man: #ubuntu-uds
<maxolasersquad> That's not a big deal to me.
<mhall119> alrighty, if there's nothing more for the meeting, I'm calling it an early night
<itnet7> gnight mhall119 !
<itnet7> take it easy everyone
<itnet7> ttys
<X-Man> Night mhall119 
<maxolasersquad> Goodnight all.
<raubvogel> Be seeing you
<X-Man> Good Night everyone
<MichelleQ> Night everyone
<maxolasersquad> This UDS lets blog about every decision and tell everyone it's bloody murder.
<maxolasersquad> OMG, notifications now have shiny option!  Ubuntu has lost its way!
<maxolasersquad> Enhanced software center‽  They must be Nazis.
<mhall119> well, the nazi party was easy to install...
<maxolasersquad> Anyone going to UDS should get this: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/11654089782/mobile-schedule-for-uds
<maxolasersquad> What is the time and address of the Loco party on 11/5?
<zoopster> time is 1630...address is mhall119 house, but they will provide directions prior
<zoopster> I know how to get there, but can't describe it.
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: Thanks
<maxolasersquad> I'm trying to get my calendar organized for the weekend.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: email qandalady <at> gmail <dot> com for our address
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Done
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-27
<dorgan> hello every one
<maxolasersquad_h> Hello dorgan
<itnet7> MichelleQ mhall119 can you still receive paypal for team contributions?
<itnet7> similar to last year?
<itnet7> or was it a hassle?
<mhall119> itnet7: I think paypal is being a hassle about things now
<itnet7> I was just trying to think of how we can take donations
<mhall119> depends on if you want them before UDS starts, or if you're willing to take cash in person
<mhall119> when do you need to pay for the popcorn machine?
<itnet7> Marianna told me she would let me know. She hasn't had a chance to give me an update
<MichelleQ> itnet7: My paypal account is being a pain in the arse.  
<itnet7> MichelleQ: No Worries, We'll figure something out...
<MichelleQ> :-(
<MichelleQ> let me know what Marianna says, and we'll decide from there.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-28
<mianosm> hey fellas, have any of you figured out how to bind ntpd to only one interface? 
<mhall119> new blog: http://mhall119.com/2011/10/to-the-cloud/
<itnet7> I                
<itnet7>                
<zoopster> mianosm: the -L option?
<mianosm> zoopster: doesn't seem to be working correctly
<zoopster> nope...seems deprecated
<zoopster> interface option is what you want
<mianosm> ntp      26584  0.0  0.0  25848  1528 ?        Ss   16:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g -6 -L -I bond0 -u 103:110
<mianosm> root     26587  0.0  0.0  25848  1076 ?        S    16:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g -6 -L -I bond0 -u 103:110
<mianosm> is what I'm using
<mianosm> I'll pastebin my netstat
<mianosm> http://pastebin.com/BLEw2c5T
<mianosm> I tried the -L and the -I bond0 options
<mianosm> also -6 is supposed to be disable ipv6, but I see ipv6. :(
<zoopster> I think you need "-I listen bond0"
<mianosm> two strings?
<mianosm> I'll give it a whirl, but honestly - none of the options seem to be having an effect.
<mianosm> ntpd: Command line arguments not allowed
<mianosm> removing listen let it restart again
<zoopster> geez...seems they'
<zoopster> they've changed that paramater a dozen times
<mianosm> it was a 15 year old bug that you couldn't bind the service to an IP
<mianosm> but it definitely doesn't seem to work for me. :(
<zoopster> wow
<zoopster> sucks
<mianosm> verily
<mianosm> going to get some food maybe bbl
<mhall119> this seems like a lot of work for a time daemon
<zoopster> k later
<mianosm> mhall119: that was the thought process of the developers for it
<mhall119> mianosm: lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-29
<crashsystems> maxolasersquad: just replied to your email
<crashsystems> mhall119: do you think it would be possible to make a custom live usb image of ubuntu that didn't use a compressed squashfs image?
<mhall119> crashsystems: possible? sure
<mhall119> but what you'd use as an alternative, I don't know
<crashsystems> hmm, ok
<crashsystems> It seems to me that if you have the space for it, it makes more sense to have an uncompressed image
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-30
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: I appreciate it.  Ive never been strong on the kry stuff.
<crashsystems> np
<crashsystems> I really hope secure boot does not work on a CA model
<mhall119> crashsystems1: I believe squashfs lets you uncompress files on demand, rather than all at once, so you probably don't lose all that much
<crashsystems1> I've also heard of a deep freeze like program that works on Ubuntu, so I may give that a try
<mhall119> what are you wanting to do, make a live-bootable version of your current install?
<crashsystems1> I'm thinking about the best way of making an install that reverts back to a known good state upon reboot
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-24
<ShawnR> i wonder if i should upgrade my 10.04 server or wait until 13.04
<govatent> from 10.04 to 12.04?
<ShawnR> well, 12.10 just came out, right?
<ShawnR> so should i just wait for the next LTS?
<ShawnR> i'm not sure if i'm even in need of an upgrade, but i feel like that server has been let go too long
<ShawnR> before it was just wanting to keep a nice uptime, but i recently had a power blip that jacked the router and I had to reboot it, then i just moved office to across the house
<ShawnR> so, now i'm actually debating an upgrade to it
<govatent> 12.04 is lts
<govatent> from 10.04 to 12.04 i would say go for it. of course backup and stuff in case of problems doing the upgrade
<ShawnR> right, what i was asying is... should i just wait until next april
<raub> ShawnR: I would go to the LTS
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-25
<govatent> hello stickystyle 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-26
<danstoner> ShawnR: +1 stick with LTS versions if you can.
<ShawnR> yeah, i was just debating to wait for 13.04 or go head and move to 12.04.  There's no immediate need for either one, just wanted to update.
<govatent> def would stick to lts release
<govatent> is 12.04 lts for server too?
<ShawnR> yeah, 12.04 server is LTS as well.  i thought all .04 releases were LTS for both desktop and server
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-28
<ShawnR> so i went against ubuntu's wishes and upgraded my desktop from 12.04-12.10.  It gave me a msg about not being compatible with my video card (ATI 5700 series).  I guess it was right, 3D unity hadn't been running since the way I finally got my dual monitors working.  Question is, would reverting back to the crappy open source drivers give me back unity? or do i need to reinstall?
<ShawnR> this blows... either i'm doing it wrong, or even the latest ati drivers (supposedly that work on 12.10) don't work :/
<ShawnR> so i'm back to standard driver until i have more time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-22
<govatent> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> govatent: pong
<govatent> how's it going?
<mhall119> not bad, you?
<govatent> I'm good. Sorry had stepped away for lunch 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-23
<zoose> hello.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-27
<ahoneybun> hello ll
<ahoneybun> all
<ahoneybun> any 13.10 release party?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-24
<ShawnR> ok guys, i've tried figuring this out on and off for a while now and just can't get anywhere
<ShawnR> whenever i try to apt-get anything: mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.40-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<ShawnR> apt-get -f install does not fix... i just need to be pointed in the right direction and hopefully can take it from there
<ShawnR> i just have no where to turn
<ShawnR> oh, and it is running 12.04
<mhall119> ShawnR: do you need 5.5 specifically?
<ShawnR> mhall119: not that i know of
<ShawnR> i have a few things that use mysql, so i don't want to just remove it
<mhall119> have you tried just installing the mysql-server package?
<ShawnR> not sure how this newer version came about or whatever, though
<ShawnR> yeah, it fails
<mhall119> same error?
<ShawnR> yeah
<ShawnR> hold on, i'll run again to verify
<ShawnR> yup, same error
<mhall119> run apt-cache show mysql-server-5.5 and pastebin the output
<ShawnR> http://pastebin.com/FgxtMb4q
<ShawnR> mhall119: tell me it isn't a lost cause... I need to rebuild my machine eventually, but I'd REALLY REALLY like to get my bash updated (and install some other things)
<mhall119> ShawnR: should be recoverable
<ShawnR> i figured that... just hope it is something that isn't TOO horrible to recover from
<mhall119> did you already have mysql server installed on this box?
<ShawnR> with my job an my wife being sick, i have almost no time, so i really can't sit back and reinstall everything like i really want to
<ShawnR> yeah
<ShawnR> it has been on there for ages
<ShawnR>  this server started out as 10.04 i think was the last clean install i did
<ShawnR> now it is 12.04
<ShawnR> i used to run a phpnuke site on it WAY back in the day
<ShawnR> i can't even remember what I got DBs for now in mysql
<mhall119> it seems a difference in version numbers, you have multiple available to install
<mhall119> try this (/me is guessing at commandline syntax): apt-get install --upgrade mysql-server-5.5=5.5.40-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<ShawnR> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<ShawnR> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ShawnR>  mysql-server-5.5 : Breaks: mysql-server (< 5.5.40-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<ShawnR> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mhall119> can you apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5 and then apt-get install mysql-server-5.5, or will that cause an outage in a service you have to keep live?
<ShawnR> won't cause an outage
<ShawnR> i was just afraid of losing anything currently setup
<mhall119> if you don't --purge you shouldn't lose anything
<ShawnR> gotcha
<mhall119> you can always mysqldump first
<ShawnR> still got same error :(
<ShawnR> won't let me uninstall b/c i need to apt-get -f install first (which doesn't work)
<ShawnR> mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installed
<ShawnR> so i need to apt-get remove both mysql-server and mysql-server-5.5?
<ShawnR> ah, now zoneminder depends on mysql-server
<ShawnR> i don't use that currently, i'll just ditch it
<mhall119> mysql-server is just a meta-package that depends on mysql-server-5.5, you can try removing both (and mysql-server-core too)
<ShawnR> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ShawnR>  mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.40-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<ShawnR> yeah, i need t odo core
<ShawnR> ooh...
<ShawnR> dpkg might have done it...
<ShawnR> ok, so i'm getting closer... but still no dice, mhall119 
<ShawnR> http://pastebin.com/RcKnPPBx there's the output from sudo apt-get -f install
<ShawnR> I'll be around tomorrow.  Thanks for any/all help
<ShawnR> and now to retire for the night
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-25
<ShawnR> mhall119: around tonight?
<mhall119> ShawnR: for a few minutes
<ShawnR> mhall119: 
<ShawnR> so now my apache is shot :(
<ShawnR> I'm about to just give up on this one... I don't want to, but I feel like i'm just going to go in circles
<mhall119> ShawnR: same kind of trouble?
<ShawnR> yeah, did you see my 2nd pastebin
<mhall119> ShawnR: from 12:52 am yesterday?
<ShawnR> yup
<mhall119> man....you've got all kinds of dpkg issues
<mhall119> how did you upgrade this box?
<ShawnR> yup
<ShawnR> lol!
<ShawnR> very carefully (or probably, rather, not at all)
<ShawnR> it seemed to have been working fine
<ShawnR> i did the normal dist-upgrade or whatever
<mhall119> try joining #ubuntu-devel, hopefully some packing/apt/dpkg guru in there can help you repair this
<mhall119> ah! never dist-upgrade between releases, use do-release-upgrade instead
<ShawnR> i think i've given up.  I need to move this off of the sempron with 4 GB RAM (or maybe just 2?) to my PE 2950 with 32GB RAM
<ShawnR> that one sounds more like it
<ShawnR> but honestly, i could of done either one
<ShawnR> i think i've done both before (not sure if on the server or my desktop or laptop)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-26
<ahoneybun> ping
<ShawnR> ping
<Nothing_Much> pong?
<ShawnR> lol, thought i had typed pong, i guess i fat fingered that one
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-19
<ahoneybun> Garheade: have a monitor with HDMI?
<sortkwik> What did I miss??
<ahoneybun> sortkwik: nm I think
<ahoneybun> jck77: your coming to the release party right?
<Garheade> ahoneybun: Yes, at the space even. It's nothing high quality but it works.
<ahoneybun> awesome
<ahoneybun> we do need one for FOSSETCON as well right mhall119_^
<ahoneybun> mm mhall119_ how does one get the desktop mode that you showed off with the slimport?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes, I still need to find an HDMI monitor for FOSSETCON
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you just plug it into a TV and switch the TV to that HDMI port, it should switch automatically
<mhall119> ahoneybun: but if you switched it manually in the past, it won't
<Garheade> ahoneybun: It's not a big monitor though. Just a little 20'
<Garheade> s/20'/20"
<mhall119> that's more than enough to show off convergence, which is aimed more at using a desktop monitor than a TV
<Garheade> Good
<Garheade> Then it should work out fine.
<Garheade> How do we want the space set up?
<Garheade> right now all of the tables are pushed together to create a really big conference room but they can be moved back so they are seperate tables if needed.
 * mhall119 assumes that question is for ahoneybun 
<jck77> morning everyone
<jck77> ahoneybun: I missed again the ubuntu hour!! couldnt make it 
<jck77> ahoneybun: I believe I go hehe
<anderson> I am so sad I will miss fossetcon. I missed it last year because my wife was pregnant. This year she says I can't go because our daughter's birthday is then.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: manually>
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there is a CLI way to forcing the phone into windowed mode, and some tweak app that would do it too, but they didn't set it back to 'Automatic' so if you used on of those it's stuck in 'Staged'
<ahoneybun> if I connect a bluetooth mouse it goes to windowed
<mhall119> oh, perfect then, exactly as it should be
<ahoneybun> well it does not work still
<ahoneybun> do I need the bluetooth mouse and the slimport together?.
<mhall119> no, the mouse should be enough
<ahoneybun> but it does not work on the tv
<ahoneybun> it does not scale right
<mhall119> it doesn't do video out, or it doesn't go into windowed mode?
<ahoneybun> still looks like a phone on the left side of the screen
<mhall119> ah, you need silo 22 installed to fix that
<ahoneybun> damn...
<mhall119> ahoneybun: or wait a bit, now that OTA 7 is out those updates should be landing in the daily images soon
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of moving it to OTA-7 anyway
<ahoneybun> I've downloaded it
<ahoneybun> just have not flashed yet
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I guess you liked that tweet lol
<mhall119> I did :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-20
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> jck77: going to try to make it to the Ubuntu Hour in Ft Lauderdale?
<ahoneybun> we can carpool
<danstoner> I am trying to figure out the license for some Ubuntu-included media.
<danstoner> for example: /usr/share/sounds/purple/alert.wav
<ahoneybun> purple sounds like from libpurple danstoner
<mhall119> danstoner: `dpkg-query --show $file` will tell you what package a file is from, then /usr/share/doc/$package/copyright will usually hve the license
<mhall119> sorry, --search not --show
<danstoner> mhall119: thanks, that helps.
<DammitJim> how do I disable automatica critical updates?
<mhall119> DammitJim: open "Software & Updates", go to "Updates" tab
<DammitJim> command line no desktop :(
<DammitJim> :D
<mhall119> yeah, not sure, looking at conf files to see if I can find it
<DammitJim> is there a setting somewhere I need to disable? I saw something under 10persistant
<DammitJim> or something like that
<DammitJim> something in /etc/apt/apt.d or something like that
<DammitJim> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<mhall119> yeah, I think it's /etc/apt/apt/conf.d/10periodic
<DammitJim> where it says updates
<DammitJim> I guess that's what I enabled when I installed ubuntu server and said I want critical updates?
<mhall119> maybe also apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<mhall119> probably
<DammitJim> mhall119, I just opened that, but I don't even know what to put on there
<DammitJim> I guess my -security line 3 is uncommented
<DammitJim> maybe that's it?
<mhall119> I think so,yes
<mhall119> but I'm just guessing too :)
<DammitJim> ok
<DammitJim> I couldn't find this information online
<DammitJim> I wonder how I can programmatically change this
<DammitJim> You see, I am having issues with the boot partition getting filled up
<mhall119> DammitJim: /boot or / ?
<DammitJim>  /boot
<mhall119> I think there's a different config somewhere that says what kernels to keep
<DammitJim> oh really?
<DammitJim> now, that's very very helpful mhall119 !
<Nothing_Much> libnih? lolol
<Nothing_Much> is nih supposed to mean something? or is it a joke?
<stickystyle> NIH = Not Invented Here, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_invented_here. Where did libnih show up? I’d like to name some of my own lib’s that :D
<Nothing_Much> stickystyle, Someone I was arguing about Ubuntu last night said Canonical didn't use libg or something, so they made libnih or something.
<Nothing_Much> But honestly, that's the whole point of FOSS, there is no issue.
<Nothing_Much> And NIH syndrome exists everywhere in FOSS, if Ubuntu did make libnih, then I'd say it's a joke given that most FOSS enthusiasts are also filled with ideas that could be considered "NIH".
<Nothing_Much> stickystyle, Nerds are weird.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-21
<Nothing_Much> Hi, anyone
<Nothing_Much> mhall119, I love reading your comments on reddit. lol
<Garheade> what session is ahoneybun_ going to run for the UOS?
<mhall119> I know he and oliviu and rick timmis are doing their Kubuntu podcast as a UOS session
<mhall119> not sure if he's doing any others
<Garheade> mhall119: and what sessions are you running?
<Garheade> I'm only asking for my own curiosities sake
<mhall119> If I'm lucky, none :)
<mhall119> I'm a track lead, so I'm going to be recruiting sessions from others
<Garheade> :) Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-23
<ahoneybun> Tomrrow is the release party everyone!
<mhall119> hope you all have fun
 * ahoneybun kidnaps mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can kidnap me if you're willing to stay behind and replace fence panels in my place
<ahoneybun> then it would not really be kidnapping lol
<mhall119> I suppose not :)
<ahoneybun> seems chris is even coming
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-25
<sdu2501> hello
<ahoneybun> o/
<ahoneybun> thanks for helping yesterday Garheade
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-24
<floridagram> <KMyers> Google Authenticator
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well there are a few of those
<floridagram> <KMyers> They are all about the same, just use the one with the highest reviews
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It needs PHP curl or something
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, that can be installed with apt
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> you be happy to know that the website has 2 factor login now
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> *you'll
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I am indeed, now ssl
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I picked miniOrange
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-25
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun i just your message about extra life... thinking about it
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> also, what did we agree would be the team name for the autism speaks walk?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I just got the invite for the Autism Speaks Walk
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze the release party is that day though
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu Fl ?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, then I guess I won't be streaming for it, then lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Well, unless we do something to combine it with the release party like a LAN party
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ... That's not a bad idea
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Do I ever have bad ideas?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll only stream, though, as long as everyone else says it's ok
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Wait... dont answer that
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Like, I may make a disclosure form for people to sign, lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The LAN party could be after
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> True
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I just need to find my power supply for my Asus laptop
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Same
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, that's right, your actual gaming rig
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> If I can't find it, I may hint on stream about perhaps having someone donate money to get one off amazon, lol
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What drives the autism speaks interest here?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm autistic
<maxolase1squad> One of the members here also has a child with autism.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> We do it as a group for us all
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Its a community event
<maxolase1squad> My neighbor's son has autism. It is amasing to hear the stories of how hard they have to fight for him. Of course we are better about helping our autistic population than we have been, but it's dissapointing how far we still have to go.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze was that name fine?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> what should i make the walk goal?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 150?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ... i was thinking at least 1000
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> in whole, not per person
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Seems realistic as long as we circulate it around enough
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i want to make it 2500, but i think 1000 is more realistic
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Well with enough time sure
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Anyone I to manga?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Into?
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> 2500 what?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Dollars
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> we can always change it later
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> it's not registered yet because i'm having issues right now, should be up by the end of the night?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> also, think we can get mark shuttleworth to support us in any way?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> even if it's just a press release?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> More likely to get the CEO
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> well, a statement from canonical in general would be good
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Agreeed
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Get the page up and let me know
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'll try
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> cool, thanks
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Np
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Also with a link we can write blog posts
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i'll get the link as soon as the team is set up, should be done within an hour or so
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Alright
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> When is the walk?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> march 5th
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 2017?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> We have a lot of time to promote
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-26
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> http://act.autismspeaks.org/goto/Ubuntu
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I should Probably not use capital
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Hold on
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> http://act.autismspeaks.org/goto/ubuntu
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> is it ok if i use that photo from fossetcon last year in downtown disney?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> on the team page?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> and it looks like i have some work to do on the page, lopl
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> lol*
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I think it's fine
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, into mamga....yes I am. Even though it has been awhile
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I am kinda
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Not a huge fan really
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Idk the difference between manga and anime
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> manga is books
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> anime are movies/videos?
<maxolase1squad> Usually comic books / graphic novels.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr, Manga are the comics. Anime are the videos.
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Did everyone sign up?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I will in a bit but you know you can count me in
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I know, 👍
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Same
<floridagram2> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/JeyMSq1yz9w
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Just got that on my dashcam
<floridagram2> <KMyers> All registered and initial donation made - will add a bit more closer to the event
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'll tweet about it from the LoCo twitter once I get mine setup
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-27
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> so... all of you are going to sign up, right?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> thanks for the reminding
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> got stuck doing stuff around the place
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> do I just click join our team?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> working on it
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> mk
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> opps
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I forgot my login info
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> their site sucks
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i know
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> it looks like it was scrapped together using wordpress
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> the google+ plug in is bad
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> it's not sending the info to login
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> it's funny how the non-tech people on the committee (pretty much everyone else) loves it and says it's more user friendly
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> it can take a while, sometimes a half hour or so
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> by then I'll just make a new one
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> and when i look at the site, i want to tear the web developer a new one
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> mm says I'm registered but not on the team...
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/JohnLegere/status/791437874084184064
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I replied to it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> mm http://www.ubuntuautism.com/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze got a link to the team page?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> For some reason, I don't think that has anything to do with linux, lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea lol
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> And yeah, it's the link I posted yesterday, the one ending in ubuntu
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Rosewill RK-9100xB Blue Backlit Mechanical Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Blue Switches … http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/231107
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Why do you torture me slickdeals!?!?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Just bought it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> alright
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> so ubuntu-fl.org, usefoss.com use 2 factor log in
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> For some reason I'm not on this page http://act.autismspeaks.org/site/TR?team_id=53866&fr_id=2791&pg=team but if you "see all" you can see my name.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Oh, htere I am.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Took about 3 minutes to show up 👍
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> well, adam's getting a shirt, lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Oh wow
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Thanks @AdamOutler
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> well, that's if adam actually joins the team
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @itnet7 @mhall119 are either of you going to join?
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Joel at a minimum, I'll donate
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> awesome, thanks man, you going to be at the party next month?
<floridagram2> <itnet7> I'm still at work I'll check it out once I get home tonight @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Going to try, hope so
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Wow rocket league is so fun
<floridagram2> <mhall119> @Ivoriesablaze I'll donate too, I've walked in the past and appreciate you doing it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I've also updated the website to reflect us going
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> and encourging people to join or just donate
<floridagram2> <mhall119> @ahoneybun what weekend did you choose for the release party?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nov 5th
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'm going to Orlando tomorrow to look at places
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> and go to the Horror thing
<floridagram2> <mhall119> Universal?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea tha
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> my roommate wanted to go
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> so I'm like kill 2 birds kinda thing
<floridagram2> <mhall119> There's a lot of stuff right around there
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<floridagram2> <mhall119> But a lot is touristy
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> just need to find one place
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Kissimmee is where I'll be staying
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> thanks @mhall119 I appreciate it
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I wish I could get more members for the team, though
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Agreed
<floridagram2> <govatent> Does the on hub router firmware update itself?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent, Yup
<floridagram2> <govatent> Cool
<floridagram2> <govatent> I set one up last week for my mom. Just making sure I don't have to update or do anything with it
<floridagram2> <govatent> @all did you guys see tmobile is offering half the money back via credit when you buy a Google pixel from the Google store?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I can't drop that
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> plus it's your account so I have no access lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I think it's only for the ONE thing too
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent, Yes but I don't want to move to the T-Mobile One plan, it would add about $100 per month to my current plan
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> no I like this plan anyway
<floridagram2> <govatent> Yea exactly
<floridagram2> <govatent> But not bad for people not on better tmobile plans
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> or were not in this one before it died
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The unlimited tethering does appeal to me but the 26 GB soft cap really hurts... I also do not use more than 2 GB of tethering per month when I am not traveling
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 26Gbs?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I've never hit 12-15 I think
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> and I have to REALLY try to do that
<floridagram2> <KMyers> After 26 GB, the data may be de-prioritized during peak hours
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-28
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I like it
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> SO it took KDE/Plasma until 5.8 to recognize that the super key is ordinarily used to open the applications menu?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> No no
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> It was a issue deep down that was changed to allow it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> And kinda a design as well
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I need a tutorial for kde. I don't really understand how to use it.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> All the desktop widgets, supposed work flow
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Different desktop views
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> We're apparently the top team right now, lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> how do you see thast @Ivoriesablaze ?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Under news
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> link?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> act.autism ?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Hmm... Can't seem to find it on the mobile site
<maxolase1squad> I'm sure nobody was holding their breath, but I'm not going to be able to make it down for the release party.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I thought you were leaving later tonight
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I left around 9am
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I don't like driving at night
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Nice costume, what is that monster standing in front of you?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Good spot for the party?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I like A&W but ask them if they host things like this
<floridagram2> <KMyers> We also need to get a final count
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Could you send an email to the list about it?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 @itnet7 @Abrerr think Kissimmee could work for you on Nov 5?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Sent
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Thanks
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> We have multiple locations for the release party on the 5th? Because I might be able to make Kissimmee
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> No one
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> One place
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Old Town is not looking good for it though
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Places are packed on Saty
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Saturday
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Pokemon go is doing double candy and unusual Pokemon right now.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I've not played in a long time
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Damn it I can't agree to the Bluetooth pairing without the remote
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers is there a way to connect my phone to the ATV without the original remote?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I forgot it at home
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The button on the bottom of the Nexus Player will put it into pairing mode, not sure about any other units
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The issue is that I can't agree to the pair
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It should have a countdown timer of some sort
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What ATV box is it?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Mi Box
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I can't agree without a remote
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> And it just disconnect
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Do you have a hardwared keyboard or mouse?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> No just Bluetooth stuff
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Not sure then
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> J
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Thanks
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The app does not see the box which is weird
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Idk it won't see the box
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Why can't i just, *not*, purchase this?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Because you are human
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> so, if they agree, it's gonna be A&W?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ah! old town!!!
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I love old town!!!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I got a kinda OK but I'm going to look around more
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> we'll also need to find a place to do the LAN party that I'm going to stream during
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> That's going to be tougher
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i don't think i'm going to do extra-life this year
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-29
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  did you say one of the emulators has a market?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What sort of emulator?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Any
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Nes snes
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Psx
<floridagram2> <KMyers> No, not aware of any with a market
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Where do you get Roms legally?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> You really cant without special hardware to backup the original media. There are websites to download ROMs but those are not really legal. Most agree that it is fine if you own the original game but that is a legal grey area
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> K
<floridagram2> * ahoneybun walks
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> AMD vs Intel
<floridagram2> * ahoneybun walks out
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> We have an event page up for the release party with details?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I can't make one on Meetup easily without a location
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-30
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Holy crap
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> It was an excellent night
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I printed it in Wood
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Did you find the model online?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Yes, had to do a few small tweaks to get it to print properly but not a hard print at all
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Just wondering about other designs
<floridagram2> <KMyers> There is no shortage
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - find any locations?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> not really tbh
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> most would be very busy on Sat
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I did not get to spend as much time as I had hoped either
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what do you think about that Uno Pizza place in Orlanod?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> *Orlando
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I like it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler @itnet7 @RazPi @Ivoriesablaze @Abrerr @AbMind @govatent can we get confirmation about you going to the release party?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> we need numbers
<floridagram2> <govatent> What's the date selected
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nov 5
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Sat
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'm looking at Uno Pizza in Orlando
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @mhall119  also
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> need numbers to reserve a spot
<floridagram2> <govatent> I'm a maybe. Won't know till last minute
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram2> <govatent> I want to say yes
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram2> <govatent> I'm leaning towards going. I don't think anything will stop it.
<floridagram2> <govatent> Count me in. I can't afford a hotel or anything. I may go and drive back the same night.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> a few of us could split one
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> if need be
<floridagram2> <govatent> I'm in for sure
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent , I have a free night with hotels.com I can blow
<floridagram2> <govatent> Before I do that, I'm gonna see if I know anyone in Orlando i could stay for free
<floridagram2> <govatent> But I'm in for sure.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent, You are more than welcome to ride up with us and bunk with us.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yep we have 2 cars willing to go
<floridagram2> <govatent> Cool. I'll decide on the car pool. All depends on work and if I need to be in town before Monday morning
<floridagram2> <KMyers> We will be back on Sunday Afternoon
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I think I can, just need a time and place
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Nice @Abrerr
<floridagram2> <mhall119> @ahoneybun there are two UNO's in Kissimmee within a few miles of each other, so be sure to specify which
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> the one on I4
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Crossroads of Lake Buena Vista, 12553 FL-535, Orlando, FL 32836
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> that's the one we went to during FOSSETCON
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> what in the world
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Owls
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> that's crazy
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> and someone compared Unity 8 to No Man's Sky lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> "I'd rather have it delayed than have a No Man's Sky release"
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> You know I'm in
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> just checking
<floridagram2> <govatent> Sweet. So it seems like a solid plan for the weekend.
<floridagram2> <itnet7> @ahoneybun If it's November 5, I am pretty sure I'll be able to make it. I might bring my wife if she want's to come
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> that was the best date that worked for the most people
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Sounds good to me
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> so the place is good then?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> if so I'm going to call to reserve for 10 just to be safe
<floridagram2> <itnet7> I think it's fine
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> what time? Say 5pm?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Do you want to add it to the meetup page, and we can let people RSVP, and increase the number if we have to?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 we need to call the place and reserve first no?
<floridagram2> <itnet7> I think you should call and reserve 10 like you were going to
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea before the meetup page is up
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Right
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> if you want to start making that page and I'll confirm
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Okay, which Uno's did you have the address handy, or is it the one that we  all walked to from Fossetcon?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Crossroads of Lake Buena Vista, 12553 FL-535, Orlando, FL 32836
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I think that is the one we went to
<floridagram2> <itnet7> I'll create it shortly apparently there's a lizard crisis in my Bathroom
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Alright all good
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler or @itnet7 should we expect your kids? they asked but I said no for now
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> was not sure about it then
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> but Nov 5 5PM
<floridagram2> <itnet7> @ahoneybun no, I do think that once others see the page they'll want to join us though
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/235228483/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> anything you want to add?
<floridagram2> <itnet7> I changed it a little, can you check it out and if you think it's good announce it?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> tons better
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> thanks
<floridagram2> <itnet7> No worries
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> so meetup did change it that we can plan them without locations right away
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-22
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Dsl, if you can get the same speeds, is better than cable.  It's more reliable.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm getting solid full 100/10 as advertised
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm super happy
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Took a speed cut from the 250 with Comcast but the connection is solid
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> ZDNet: ​Linus Torvalds is back in charge of Linux. … https://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-is-back-in-charge-of-linux/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-23
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Linus Torvalds is back at the helm of Linux | TechRadar … https://www.techradar.com/news/linus-torvalds-is-back-at-the-helm-of-linux
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Linus said he delayed the release of Linux 5.0 after 6,000,000 commits because the world isn't ready for it.  He also said it was an arbitrary number and that he might release it when he runs out of fingers and toes to count sub-releases.  This would be the perfect time to release it.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-24
<maxolasersquad> These USB-C headphones that come with the Pixel 3 are pretty nice.
<maxolasersquad> They retail at $30 and are very decent for that price. Especially considering what a crap-show USB-C headphones are right now.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-25
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @AdamOutler @everyone If anyone has any leftover Mac minis with the all aluminum case, I'm currently interested in them as I need them for work. Please let me know if you'd be interested in handing them off or trading something for them.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will check when I return
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Much appreciated
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> I have a mac mini pic version
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Ppc
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So I land in Miami on Saturday at 5am
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @chuckr Are you in the nearby area and willing to part with it? :o
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> pic version?
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> I will send a pic  and version. … I am in Melbourne  fl
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @chuckr oh excellent! any chance you know what cpu is in there?
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> When I get back home will send
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thank you! :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-26
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent what are you doing in miami?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Vacation.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> we all gonna hang out?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'd like to do sushi or something with the gang some night
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How long are you down for? I am up in North Carolina - will be back on Sunday Night
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm there till the following Sunday. So in town all week.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My schedule is all over the place between wedding stuff and family stuff.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> But I'll have opened nights for sushi if we do that
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Or whenever we plan
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am game, just let me know
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Raz
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> Fifa_2018_1 was added by: Fifa_2018_1
<floridagram-bot> Fifa_2018_1 was removed by: Fifa_2018_1
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun @chuckr
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @chuckr that should work! Is it an all aluminum case or does it have white plastic on top?
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Has white plastic on top
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> damn I can't use it :\ I'm trying to trade/beg/buy cheap core2duo's with all aluminum because that's what the mac refurbished store will only take- I really really appreciate you looking into it though @chuckr
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My hope is to get enough together and put some money on top of it to get an XCode build server for Unity projects.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers Tempted to play with wayland, but maybe I should stick to Xorg? I have some ideas for a custom window manager.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I guess Xorg for now hm https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/30/ubuntu_reverting_to_xorg_in_bionic_beaver/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  You can't replace Xorg.  It's too embedded in Linux.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They tried, but there was no real reason and it was too much work.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What do you need from a display server?  Not much.  But it has to work well.
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> No problem
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I do a lot of work from the road sometimes, and I had some ideas for a window manager that accounts for that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So I was looking around compositors and window managers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I guess Xorg is where its at, was kind of hoping to move up to wayland but I guess like you said, too embedded into linux
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers just came back from the Apple store, renewed hatred for Apple
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't hate their hardware, I don't even hate the operating system, I cannot stand their ecosystem.
<maxolase1squad> Between their acolytes, their walled garden, vendor lock-in, and forced curation designed to benefit their own company, I have no interest in even intertaining their products.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-27
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So I'm on a American airline flight right now and nordvpn's obfuscated vpn servers bypass the inflight wifi paywallt
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Pay wall
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So free inflight wifi
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This drawing. - linux … https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9rt77f/this_drawing/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Fwd from Jim Brown: actually, bleeping computer has a more focused write up.  the tweet exchanges are informative as well: … https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/trivial-bug-in-xorg-gives-root-permission-on-linux-and-bsd-systems/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-28
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I want to see the cartoon penguin for slackware XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also, welcome home? @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Anyone have an HTC Vive that I can come over and try out different programs with?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Close. A few hours
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Still on the way?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Between 5 and 6
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I may or may not be out of work then. You tired and want to get to sleep or want to hang out later?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> IBM just announced the purchase of red hat for 34 billion
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @itnet7
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> holy cow
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Saw that
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> What's happening
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> he lives!
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> How's everyone?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> A wild @itnet7 appears!
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> ;-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-10-22
<yas3lon> Hi
<yas3lon> I need to ask a question
<yas3lon> How can I install java derby on ubuntu
